
People Staring at Computers - _grrr
http://peoplestaringatcomputers.tumblr.com/
======
Clotho
This guy was arrested today.

~~~
st3fan
Why was he arrested?

~~~
Clotho
I guess it was raided but not arrested. Apparently Apple was not pleased and
had their private police - the US Secret Service break in to his appartment

[http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/07/09/0250237/Apple-
Store...](http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/07/09/0250237/Apple-Store-Artist-
Raided-By-Secret-
Service?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29)

